# Drinking chocolate, leave in factory container, or Mylar bag for long term storage?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I have 8 brand new containers, and I am Just thinking whether to take the drinking chocolate from the cardboard silver lined containers, or leave it in there.

I want the drinking chocolate to have as long a life as possible, 20+ years.
I have been using Mylar bags, oxy absorbers, and moisture absorbers on everything else.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

I would repackage it in mylar and try to fit it back in the original box. I wouldn't trust the cardboard containers to not develop leaks at the seams over the years. Crisco comes in those things and I have read it should be repackaged for LTS.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

chocolate has oil & fat content - it goes rancid & bad .... it's not a long term storage item .... best you can do is rotate .... stays good longer with refrig & freezing ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chocolate don't last that long here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The cocoa powder i store is the baking kind. If I need chocolate for drinking I add sugar. Research says that baking cocoa is good for years after the best by date... 3-5 years, I would say check it on opening but I would think that even in its original container unopened it should be good for 10 years if stored in a cool dry place

as always YMMV


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My wife is Yoohoo freak , she has about 10 cases stocked up , I don't like it it's to watered down for me .


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

My army rations drinking chocolate is 10 years out of date, and tastes fine. 
Sorry guys, but It think it will be fine for long term.
Thanks for the input but I think I will go with what I know. I will repackage in Mylar and I am sure it will last for a long time.
Thanks.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> My army rations drinking chocolate is 10 years out of date, and tastes fine.
> Sorry guys, but It think it will be fine for long term.
> Thanks for the input but I think I will go with what I know. I will repackage in Mylar and I am sure it will last for a long time.
> Thanks.


that ration crap isn't commercial grade retail - it wasn't "fine" coming off the production line


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> that ration crap isn't commercial grade retail - it wasn't "fine" coming off the production line


Are you saying the ration stuff was supposed to last 10 years past it's sell by date?
And the better stuff is not.
Not sure what you are saying.


----------

